# 9 year old wanna be



## swipernoswiping (Jan 30, 2007)

My son who pretty much lives in the outdoors expresses great intrest in becoming a taxidermist what does a dad do to make sure he gets stated on the right foot.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, I would get to know one of your local taxidermists. Bring him by the shop and maybe, he'll let your boy sit in on putting a mount together. See if he can intern, sweep the shop, become gopher boy, etc. On the job training is always best.

Then go to taxidermy.net and purchase some instructional books and video. Between the two, your boy will be off to a good start! Good Luck! Where are you located?


----------



## swipernoswiping (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank-you for responding,we have a taxidermist shop just down the street from us we have been in there several times next time were in there i will ask him if he can be a gopher boy great advice by the way we are located in byroncenter mich.


----------



## 734lumber (Feb 20, 2007)

This is also a great thing you to can do together if your also intrested in it. I seen in Cableas or one of them stores that you can get a squirl mounting kit for not to much money at all. Maybe you could make the ivenstiment and do a father and son trial error on that so he can get some hands on and something that wont break the bank right away.

I seen your from michigan, as am i, so we both know that theres tons of critters that you can start small on and keep going up.

Andrew Gatien
734 Lumber, LLC


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

i have always want to buy the squirrel mounting kit from cabelas, but are they worth getting. it seems the feet or tail are impossable to skin or they easier than i think to put togther.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

if you have the mens outdoors and recreation channel, keep an eye on that cause theres a show on there called taxidermy trails and he shows some of the parts of the job that need to be done after the animal is shot :thumb:


----------

